# Depressed?



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have had Buddy for a week now, and for the first couple of days, he was a happy, cheeky little bird! Now though, he seems really unhappy and depressed. He does eat a little and doesn't seem to chirp anymore and isn't interested in his toys. 

He is from a breeder where he was in a large aviary with more budgies. Is it possible that he is missing being with them? His cage is in the living room, where I spend most of my time. I talk and sing to him, leave the tv on if I go out, and cover the cage at night. 

I tried playing budgie sounds to him and it was like a light had just turned on! He went back to being the active, chirpy, playful little bird that I brought home a week ago. Will playing the budgie sounds help, or will it make him worse? 

Will he get used to it just being me and him? Obviously I have only had him for a week, but I want to get to the stage where he is out of the cage all the time I am at home (about 4 hours a day). I can get him to "step up" onto my finger if I push up gently on his tummy, and he seems happy enough to sit on my finger.

I am taking him to see the vet this evening to make sure it's nothing physical and get him checked out. I really didn't want two budgies, since I wanted him to bond with me not another bird.

Any help is MUCH appreciated!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Buddy's still adjusting to be a solo bird at this point.
I'd spend as much time with him as possible and give him a few weeks before deciding he's too sad/depressed and needs a budgie friend. 
Personally, from what I've learned, I'd suggest spending a minimum of a month or so before making the decision on whether or not Buddy really needs a budgie friend.

Why don't you try playing with his toys and make excited noises when you do so. 
This will help Buddy his toys are something fun to play with. 
Involve him as much as possible in what you are doing so he comes to view you as his flock leader.

When I first got my little Sunny, he acted the same way as Buddy. 
I gave up much too quickly and went back to the same place to get him a friend only to come back with Shelby and discover Sunny playing with all of his toys and chirping happily! 

Naturally, I wasn't about to turn around and take Shelby back. 
Sunny and Shelby bonded immediately and I gave up any hopes of ever taming the two of them. *


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks faerybee,

I am very good at being too quick to judge things! I have just finished rearranging Buddy's toys in the cage to see if that will perk him up a little. I have also left the cage door open to see if he'll come out on his own. 

He eats millet but I know that it's a treat and he shouldnt have it all the time but he seems to ignore the seed and apple I give him, and I don't want him to starve! Will I leave the millet as a treat and only give it occasionally, or keep feeding it until he is fully settled in (a month or so?)


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

Deb has given you outstanding info. The only thing I would do is continue the budgie noises as the background chatter helps a single bird feel safe. As you bond your budgie will naturally depend more on you. We have birdy TV time for our house birds where we play the wonderful Budgie flock vids several times a week, just to change things up a bit. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Jo Ann, I am perfectly happy to play the budgie sounds for him to feel safe, I just worried that he would get even more lonely if he could hear the birds but never see/meet them???


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Deprssed*

This is where you as the personal flock come into play. As you come in and out of his close associations. Budgies in the wild Are heard at great distance and yet may never be face to face. Your job is to make your interaction so interesting that he will wait for you to show up every day to give that extra special attention. Deb/FaeryBee has a lot of experience with these issues as well as Wiki/AnnMarie. Both can be great resources. Give your budgie time to adjust. Budgies live in a world that is timeless. To bond with your budgie you must leave the clock in the other room. It can be as refreshing as a good meditation. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with JoAnn with regard to the budgie sounds.
You don't need to play them non-stop but occasionally is fine.
Intersperse them with other music or other nature recordings. Budgies don't like complete silence as it signals danger to them. Being your budgie's best friend and companion will help him learn to trust you and want to be YOUR best friend as well. :hug:

I'd just give him millet as a treat and/or use it as a training aid. Too much millet is fattening for your budgie and you want to continue to offer as much variety in veggies as possible.

The link below will give you excellent information on a healthy long-term diet for your little friend.
Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary*


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Would it help him if I got a plastic budgie for the cage? Or would he just bond with that?

It's heartbreaking to see him so still all the time, when he was so active last week...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

Your bird is adjusting. It needs time which is endless in its world. We often just sit quietly next to a flight and follow what is going on. If you really do this time disappears. You are demanding of your bird something it does not understand. Approach with humility. Play background noise of various types but not too loud. Keep its home clean and stocked and spend time observing. The budgie will become curious and inspect your hand in time. SLOW Down.
An unhappy budgie may flock call. If it eats and droppings are normal and you weigh it to be sure there is no major weight change -up or down. Be sure there are various toys and things to chew and that it knows where food and water dishes are. Our flock has various active and rest periods throughout the day. Learn to respect when these occur, not --I am here so pay attention and inter act with me in the middle of your rest time. The behavior is normal so relax unless it shows signs of illness. Your bird is going to go through learning phases. Observe, read a book and give it space. The birds whole world is up side down and it is missing family and friends. give it time to see you in that place. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello. I have one budgie. At the moment your little one is missing his little budgie friends. You have to spend a lot of time with them talk to him. If he hasn't come out yet slowly put your hand in the cage let him get use to if he jumps on your hand slowly bring him to the door if he doesn't get out keep doing this every day he will come out.. When he is out sit with him buy him some toys to play with he will hop on you in time... It took me a month to settle my budgie down.. Indi missed his friends for a few weeks but he got use to us and now he has bonded with us I wanted a budgie to teach him to talk. I can do anything with him now he is still learning.... Your budgie will get friendly you have to have a lot of patience and spend a lot of time with him. He will settle down and do the things you want him to do if he is young you can teach him to talk. Say pretty boy to him.. Let us know how he is going...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would never recommend putting a plastic budgie toy in your budgies cage. Many budgies become obsessed with that type toy to a very unhealthy level.

As indicated, if you truly want to bond with your budgie you are going to have to deal with a few weeks of him being quiet and withdrawn until he has developed enough trust in you to begin interacting. 
Building trust has to be done in his time frame - not yours. 
It takes a great deal of time and patience to tame and bond with a budgie and you must be willing to go at his pace.

Your other option is to go ahead and get another budgie and content yourself with watching the two of them interact, play and bond with one another rather than having a solo bird that is devoted to you.

Think about what is really most important to you before you make the decision.*


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their advice, it is much appreciated and very welcome! 

As you all know, I am a first-timer when it comes to keeping budgies and just like every other budgie keeper, want my bird to be the happiest and healthiest they can be. 

I am really not wanting or trying to push Buddy to do anything he doesn't want to do, and am more than willing to take things at his pace! Obviously I want him to be happy with me, and I am not really wanting to get another budgie. I understand now that time will help him. Before, I wasn't sure that waiting would be good for him (I kept guinea pigs before and once they became depressed through the death of a companion or through loneliness, it was a very slippery slope...), but I understand now that he just needs time and will be fine while he adjusts.

He is out of the cage at the moment, through his choice since I just left the cage door open, and is sitting checking out his surroundings. I'm just leaving him to it and not interfering.

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Jo Ann And Deborah have already given sea of information for your bird. I'm glad that you're being patient with your bird and taking things forward slowly. Deborah is right about discarding the idea of a plastic budgie. I guess other than playing budgie sounds and T.V., you can try putting a small mirror toy for a male bird. They really enjoy these toys and play with them but don't keep it long enough in his cage...just for short periods so that it doesn't become a obsession.
Place cuttlebones in his cage and provide him a balanced nutritious diet plus vitamin and calcium supplements. Good luck.


----------



## Chukkin (Apr 3, 2015)

I've discarded the ideas of getting a plastic budgie, and putting toys with mirrors in the cage. Buddy has plenty of toys in the cage, as well as a cuttlebone, iodine block, swing, bells, and various types of perch. 

He spent a good length of time out of the cage today (probably about 3 hours), chirping at me when I blew kisses to him. He flew around a bit, checking out different places to land. He even went down onto the floor and scooted around on the carpet for a little while. 

He's a smart little budgie, even managed to find his way back to the cage for something to eat, and he ended up falling asleep in the seed bowl! Adorable! Loving having him around


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:jumping: It sounds like Buddy is starting to settle in and feel more comfortable now! Yaaay, Buddy! :urock:*


----------

